# Cattman CAI question



## RBCxPeTeRxEaTeR (Jul 15, 2002)

wat's the difference between CAIG4-A and CAIG4-B intakes? someone's selling me his CAIG4-A intake to me...cattman.com says that this intake is for 97-99..but i have a 95GXE so i'm wondering if that CAI will fit into my car so that i can buy it from that person...thanx in advance


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

I think the '97+ has a hole on the middle of the intake tubing for a sensor that doesn't exist on the '95-96. You will probably get a 'check engine light' if you don't use the right one.


----------

